# Did the tests, but I still have pains down there?



## highonmac (Jun 27, 2009)

HI Ladies. I have been getting frequent pains down there for a while now and decided to ask the doctor for some help. She told me to do a blood test, vaginal ultrasound along with a pap test i do once a year. After 4 weeks of waiting everything was perfect and fine. I only had low iron. HOwever, I still get pains down there and my periods are excruciatingly painful to the point that I feel sick or can't even walk or get off bed. My doctor then prescribed me birth control pills...to get rid of pain... What do you think? Am I just overreacting or is the just normal?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 27, 2009)

That was normal for me.  I've always had bad periods.  BC does help...usually making your periods lighter, shorter, and bearable.  I still hate any pain, so I take the only medication that works for my period...Naproxen.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 27, 2009)

birth control pills are what are usually prescribed for situations such as yours. i would also investigate further into the possiblity of having any kind of cysts in/around the ovaries. 

if you haven't been prescribed birth control pills for a long time, i would give it two weeks for the pills to take effect.


----------



## highonmac (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay. I will give that a try. Also, Id like to note that the pains are not when I have my period. They are sharp knife like pains that I'd get randomly. The pain from my period is just extra lol


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 27, 2009)

That can be normal, I know girls who have passed out every month from the pain. Birth control will help to regulate your hormones and helps to ease the symptoms, but if it doesn't work let your doctor know!.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 27, 2009)

You might have cysts as someone previously said.


----------



## highonmac (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank You ladies, hopefully it works!


----------



## ashschu (Jun 27, 2009)

Did they scan for endometriosis? That can cause sharp pains in the area where the tissue is growing

Also bladder issues can cause knife like pain and aren't always diagnosed with paps etc. Have they done any tests to rule out bladder infections or something of the like?

Hope you sort it out soon!


----------



## highonmac (Jun 27, 2009)

That is a good question. She didn't test for either. I think the only thing she tested for was ovarion cancer....


----------



## JessProArtist (Jun 27, 2009)

Ask the doctor to test you for PCOS.  Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome....


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 27, 2009)

I think you should request more tests done by your doctor, like other people have already recommended.  I do hope they figure it out quickly and you feel better soon.


----------



## Chikky (Jun 27, 2009)

I would think they would have seen cysts with the ultrasound; that's how they found mine. I'm guessing endometriosis. I have it, and it IS like sharp knives sometimes. The only way you can be sure if you have it or not is if they do a laparoscopy (though it may come up on sonograms? I've had so many tests, I'm unsure now!) But birth control is what they gave me to try and stop it from continually growing, and my cysts from coming back. 

Though considering I've had two surgeries in two years, it's not working well for me, but he told me I have fast growing, tough endo and cysts, so it may work for you! It does for many people. 

Good luck!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 27, 2009)

Are your periods a normal flow or a heavier than normal flow?


----------



## highonmac (Jun 28, 2009)

Incredibly heavy. Sometimes I change 4-5 a day. Again, I am not sure how unsual this is or not.


----------



## makeba (Jun 28, 2009)

have your dr check for fibroids. i have them and when my period comes it can be very painful, bloating and heavy. have her check for this becuz if your that uncomfortable then its best to have further tests. changing 4-5 a day is not soo unusual but the pain you have is.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_I would think they would have seen cysts with the ultrasound; that's how they found mine. I'm guessing endometriosis. I have it, and it IS like sharp knives sometimes. The only way you can be sure if you have it or not is if they do a laparoscopy (though it may come up on sonograms? I've had so many tests, I'm unsure now!) But birth control is what they gave me to try and stop it from continually growing, and my cysts from coming back. 

Though considering I've had two surgeries in two years, it's not working well for me, but he told me I have fast growing, tough endo and cysts, so it may work for you! It does for many people. 

Good luck!_

 
Unfortunately, not always will they find everything on an ultrasound that they should. I had an instance where I had to have an ultrasound to etermine whether I had kidney stones or not. The ultrasound had shown no stones, but my urologist doubted these results and sent me for an MRI, I think, and found that sucker. You can never be too safe, yanno?


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_have your dr check for fibroids. i have them and when my period comes it can be very painful, bloating and heavy. have her check for this becuz if your that uncomfortable then its best to have further tests. changing 4-5 a day is not soo unusual but the pain you have is._

 
Agreed.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 29, 2009)

I suggest go back to your doctor again and have another ultrasound.


----------



## Chikky (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_Unfortunately, not always will they find everything on an ultrasound that they should. I had an instance where I had to have an ultrasound to etermine whether I had kidney stones or not. The ultrasound had shown no stones, but my urologist doubted these results and sent me for an MRI, I think, and found that sucker. You can never be too safe, yanno?_

 
YES! I did have an MRI, also. (You have no idea how many tests for different/ unrelated things I had all at the same time.) I would definitely ask for more tests. just to find out what's what.


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have had similar problems a lot and so has a very close friend of mine, who was actually diagnosed with endometriosis. it all sounds really serious, and can be if it's not treated but it CAN be treated!! I definitely agree with the other ladies and say go back to your doctor or even find another and make sure that you do research before hand so you understand the range of tests available and make sure he/she is THOROUGH! Here is a link to a site that may help! Hang in there!!!

Menstrual Pain


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 3, 2009)

I had similar symptoms when I was younger... I had horrible pains and I had my period non stop for 2 months. I was passing out and I couldn't walk... I made so many exams... Then they found out that I had anemia... I was on the pill for 3 months and took some vitamins and I was alright. I still have anemia though  I hope you get better! Don't be nervous... It will passe


----------



## makeba (Aug 3, 2009)

so how are you doing? have you had any more tests? i hope all is well and they found out what the problem was!


----------

